# Few of mine



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Well the skyline has now been off the road for 2 years!! But is now getting underway on the modification front.

However, after looking through all the various pics on here I thought i'd post a couple of pics even if only to stir up the enthusiam in me, appologies for adding the pics of the Audi but its my daily driver at the mo and after spending a couple of hours cleaning (for the first time in a year lol) I felt compelled to post them.


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

Both nice cars mate, love the colour on the gtr.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

nice one buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## r33line (Sep 10, 2006)

lovley car mate iv the same colour car and wheels nice combo.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Thx very much.

Here's a couple of my new carbon boot:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's a couple more


----------



## Mithonlojonn (Aug 9, 2010)

Good gallery here so I like this full articles and information......


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If anyone is interested in doing a swap for the Audi, send me a PM - would prefer something interesting W.H.Y


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice chrome wing mirrors..., lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol trust me if they didn't cone as STD on s3's I wouldn't have them, what's more every thieving little shyte wants them for their a3's and they are £800 to replace!

Not sure if u realised they were STD or if u thought I put them on but I appreciate your sarcasm lol


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice Mike, very nice  Good shots at Santa pod, especially the one with the start line marshall peering through your passenger window


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW, Great lookin 33. I love the color. Looks great.


----------



## LTM (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry if i'm being a bit thick here, but why is the ride height high at the front?
purple= win by the way.


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice looking car u have, loving the carbon boot, any pics with the boot fitted?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LTM said:


> sorry if i'm being a bit thick here, but why is the ride height high at the front?
> purple= win by the way.


In every picture its getting nailed (except the stand still pics lol).

Its standard suspension and the clutch has been sided stepped at 8500k, thats why the nose is in the air.

Thx for the nice comments guys, i'll get some pics of the carbon boot fitted


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike, what engine mods and power? What about 1/4 mile times and 0-60fts?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol trust me if they didn't cone as STD on s3's I wouldn't have them, what's more every thieving little shyte wants them for their a3's and they are £800 to replace!
> 
> Not sure if u realised they were STD or if u thought I put them on but I appreciate your sarcasm lol


Lol noooo I didn't think you'd put them on... I have more confidence in Skyline owners :thumbsup: I'll be honest and say I thought you being it semi-chavved-up :nervous: But they come STANDARD? That is nasty :chairshot


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> Lol noooo I didn't think you'd put them on... I have more confidence in Skyline owners :thumbsup: I'll be honest and say I thought you being it semi-chavved-up :nervous: But they come STANDARD? That is nasty :chairshot


I haven't done anything to it, apart from make it quicker.

The stupid alloys are ATP tuning alloys which apparently are big in the 'VAG Scene' lol, but I can't stand them. The front mount was already on and the blue pipes also there.

I bought the car because it had 38k on the clock and 2 owners (both same family) and got it for £2k below trade book price.


Cliff, the car was std the only time I done the 1/4 and I got a 60ft of 1.4, 13.5ET with a 99mph terminal.

Since then, its now gone single turbo and got a new engine goin in, so should be around 600 when finished


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

1.4 0-60ft?!!!  I think you might have made a small error there  The RIPS Drag-R does a 1.4 0-60ft and 9 seconds, I run a 1.6 and 11.7, Madden runs 1.5 and 10s. I'd say with a stock-ish car and normal road tyres it'd be impossible to find a 1.4 0-60ft. Did you mean 2.4 with lots of wheelspin maybe?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Just dug out the slip and I did make a mistake it was 1.8 and 98mph terminal. 
That was side stepping the clutch off the limiter with 285/35-18s on a prepped Santa pod (my first ever go)


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> I haven't done anything to it, apart from make it quicker.
> 
> The stupid alloys are ATP tuning alloys which apparently are big in the 'VAG Scene' lol, but I can't stand them. The front mount was already on and the blue pipes also there.
> 
> ...


I think the chrome/ally mirrors are an Audi 'S' thing. I've seen S8s and S4s with them too.

Those wheels look wider at the back on the S3 too. Weird.

Cars do look tidy though :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah its one of the diffuentuating features of the 'S' models lol.

The wheels are 9j all round, 245/35-18's.

thx for the comments


----------



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Love the carbon fibre


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Thx very much, its in a sorry state at the mo but once its cleaned up a bit i'll post some pics with the carbon on


----------



## Mr CL7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

lovin the midnight purple dude,very cool


----------



## skyping (Jan 4, 2008)

Both lovely cars....love the carbon bonnet! Do you have a link where I could find one for my R33?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you mean carbon boot? PM me for details of who made it and i'll give you his contact


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

nice cars mate.....


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

well nice


----------

